# Good trails near Manila area



## replicant (Apr 29, 2012)

So I've never taken my bike overseas and with my Spring holidays coming up and my parents inviting me for a visit to the Philippines in mid March I'm sizing up the feasibility of turning this into a mountain bike trip .

Let's say I lug my bike to the Phils and land myself a hotel somewhere in Manila. Where are the closest trails to checkout? Do they have services where a driver can take you around to certain trails here and there?


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

0 replies? Really? It's hard to believe there is not 1 good trail near a city as big as Manila...


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Look up Edmund Mangaser, owner of All Terra Bike Shop (2 locations in Manila). He helped build some SWIMBA type trails in Timberland, San Mateo (close to Marikina). There are also some very cool singletrack in the La Mesa watershed.


----------



## edmorales (Sep 9, 2010)

there are also nice trails in Corregidor, take the ferry from Manila Bay, hotels are also available in Corregidor. Or you can try Subic Bay, trails and hotels are also avilable


----------



## themacalu (Apr 24, 2012)

@replicant, inside the metro you have 3 options (Camp Aguinaldo, Fort Bonifacio, Heroes Trail).

in Marikina and Rizal (which are technically still Metro Manila but probably a few kms away from the center), you have the Maarat trails (Timberland Blue, Timberland Green, Timberland Basic, Pestano). If you're looking for some DH fun, there's Patiis and Antenna.

Outside Manila, lots and lots and lots of options  rather than getting a driver, just get someone from MTBR who's Philippine-based to accompany you!

I have videos of some of these trails check out bitlydotcom/YongDr


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

You can also check in PMTB forums particularly this sub forum

Fun Rides / EBs 

This is where formal or informal trail rides are organized and you can just hook up with the members going there.

The nearest available in and around Metro Manila would be (by distance)

Heroes Trail in Taguig 14.520320, 121.045561
Filinvest Trails 14.416008, 121.033362
La Mesa Nature Reserve 14.742689, 121.078552
Maarat Trail Timberland San Mateo 14.677645, 121.158417
Nuvali Sta. Rosa Laguna 14.234643, 121.057920

Just a tip: Some trails closest to the city centers are inside military camps and will not allow access to non-Filipino citizens.

They are:

Fort Army Trail 14.531443,121.04688
Camp Aguinaldo Trail 14.603466,121.067737
Camp Bagong Diwa (Police) Trail 14.488292, 121.054310


----------



## bendik.ph (Jan 13, 2010)

patiis trail at san mateo rizal

from edsa quezon ave, go straight to quezon memorial circle and make a turn when you reach commonwealth. look for the sign when entering commonwealth on how to go to timberland heights. go straight in commonwealth till you reach the Sandiganbayan bldg. turn right and then turn right when you reach batasan. just follow the signs leading to timberland. before reaching timberland, you will pass by a small restaurant aling tina's. about 200 meters further there is froys apartelle. beside froys apartelle there is a small store with some tables. look for edong or randell. for P100 he will bring you to the top of patiis trail and you go down the other side of the mountain. it is all downhill from there. he will even wait for you at the finish line and bring you up if you want another run


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Up The Wall towards the Timberland Clubhouse









Dropping into the Blue Zone









Good stuff on the Blue Zone. Some flow, some tech, some bamboo bridges...


----------



## themacalu (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's the first portion of Timberland Blue:

MTB LULZ: Timberland Blue Zone Section 1 - March 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

^^^ that's what i'm talking about! hopefully we can hit these trails up next jan/feb!


----------

